# So what's the deal with the Horsepower ratings of the Grey market tractors?



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

HI,
Been looking at some of the gray market tractors and their HP ratings, and I am finding myself confused.
Each J-spec tractor seems to have two numbers in the model no that appear to be HP rating, but the US advertised HP is quite larger.
One webpage says they mark up the Japan HP 1.2 to make it equivalent to US horsepower.
A Yanmar tractor I looked at locally had a sticker stating 20PS -Pferdestärke, the "strong German horse" DIN/ Metric HP. Last time I looked up the conversion it was multiply PS by 0.98 to get HP, definely not 1.2. So that particular tractor would have a rating of 19.7 HP although my lack of Japanese language skills makes me unaware if this is engine or PTO horsepower.
Are the grey market tractors stickered for PTO PS? That's the only thing that would explain the horsepower inflation, since it appears that engine HP is usually higher than PTO HP.

Anybody have any expertise in this?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I read somewhere one time the Yanmar's model #s reflect PTO HP. I can not guarantee it but I am pretty sure that is accurate.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

MacDaddy, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: I can't point to any conclusive data, article, or information on this subject and as you say, there does not seem to be a standardized comparison or rating system. My understanding is that many are rated by pto hp, however, in my opinion, you best bet of quantifying a work performance or hp rating would be to compare similar US spec and grey market tractor engine displacement geared to similar transmissions. That most likely will get you a apples to apples comparison.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Nebraska tractor test site might be a souce for info:

http://tractortestlab.unl.edu/testreports.htm

Currently the state of Nebraska requires testing of any tractor sold in the state over 40 HP. (used to be ALL tractors that might be used for agricultural purposes)


----------



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *MacDaddy, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: I can't point to any conclusive data, article, or information on this subject and as you say, there does not seem to be a standardized comparison or rating system. My understanding is that many are rated by pto hp, however, in my opinion, you best bet of quantifying a work performance or hp rating would be to compare similar US spec and grey market tractor engine displacement geared to similar transmissions. That most likely will get you a apples to apples comparison. *


Thanks for the warm welcome!

The PTO rating seems the best scenario and the multiplication by 1.2 must be to define the engine HP. You've offered a great suggestion for checking and I'll try to look at that.
Mac


----------



## ProfessorJWN (Apr 10, 2011)

Mac,

that is the best answer to this question, the "Nebraska Test" have been a standard for the USA for a really long time and would give the best results.


----------

